# Two healthy LM bass



## kentuckybassman (Mar 30, 2008)

Went yesterday3/29 in the rain when it was 37* and the wind was blowing out of the east mostly and I didn't figure I would do any good but I mainly wanted to try out my new setup.
These fish fought much harder than I figured they would so that water must be warming up faster than I thought.
The bigger fish jumped right when I snapped the picture so it didn't turn out as good but you can tell it was still a pretty good fish.(5 1/2 or so)


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

Good job man! A for effort! :wink: 

What is the setup?


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 30, 2008)

The rod is a g-loomis 6 ft.(cuz im short) medium heavy gl2 and the reel is a BP Tournament series fast action reel! I really like them both,especially the rod!! There is a huge difference in that and some of the other rods I have.
I probably wouldn't have bought this rod if it wouldn't have been free!! Yes, that's right ,free baby!!!! At my job we get safety awrds every 6 months($200.00) and I usually get BP stuff and I had been wanting a G-Loomis for a while but I couldn't make myself buy one out of my own pocket so I took the advantage of it and went for it!!I love it!!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice catchin' ! 8)


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 30, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Nice catchin' ! 8)


Thanks WW


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 30, 2008)

Good job man! A for effort! 
Thanks Jim


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 30, 2008)

Come on Bill Dance! You're catching big ones like they're dinks. Nice catchin


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 30, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Come on Bill Dance! You're catching big ones like they're dinks. Nice catchin[/quoteYeah whatever!!LOL But I will tell ya that I am pretty fortunate in getting to fish this place. I have been able to catch a lot of 6,7,and 8 pound fish out of this place but I also know that it has something to do with catch and release!
> The fish in this water are caught and released unharmed and it makes it possible for my boys and I to go back at any given time(usually) and catch at least 1 or 2 bass.
> I'm just thankful I was blessed to get to fish the place.There isn't a whole lot of spots like this left anymore!!
> Thanks for the compliment by the way (BILL DANCE) :roll:


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 30, 2008)

Great catch. A 5 1/2lb bass is a nice fish.


----------



## little anth (Mar 30, 2008)

nice fish and nice combo


----------



## mtnman (Mar 30, 2008)

nice fish dude, good job!


----------



## slim357 (Mar 31, 2008)

nice lookin setup and fish


----------

